# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Home made mandolin, homemade fiddle, home made banjo...

## Lappy

...and store bought guitar. I am really enjoying playing my home made mandolin even though I am not very good at it.
https://youtu.be/D1gszzNkGWw

----------

addamr, 

Denman John, 

Herman Munster, 

Jess L., 

jpugh, 

noah finn, 

Phil Goodson

----------


## citeog

Impressive. You're a talented man...

----------

Lappy

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Nice stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T2AL0dAT6w

----------

Lappy

----------


## addamr

Homemade is quite and understatement for sure. Very nice work.

Adam

----------

Lappy

----------


## Mark Gunter

Very creative and industrious, lappy! Enjoyed your soundtrack too. Thanks for sharing.

----------

Lappy

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

... liked the authentic music.

There is a couple (long time no see) with the last name of Tress. They play(ed) as a duo in a bluegrassish way. Now he, he was a natural. Natural as in a mountain way. But we´re not talking about the Apalachians. We´re talking Hamburg, Germany. I have encountered suchlike musicians over here too. 

I value natural music over other kinds (especially the slick kind). 

That said: I liked your music. And: Five fingered thumbs... I probably would not have come as far as you.

Cheers.

----------

Lappy

----------


## billhay4

You're a talented man.
Bill

----------

Lappy

----------


## BJ O'Day

Lappy, I'd like to see a pic of your mandolin.
BJ

----------


## Lappy

https://youtu.be/_T2AL0dAT6w

----------

BJ O'Day, 

Herman Munster

----------


## jpugh

thats really awesome! and inspiring! would love to see your instruments!
cheers-
john

----------


## Lappy

> thats really awesome! and inspiring! would love to see your instruments!
> cheers-
> john


Thanks for your kind comment John. I appreciate it!
If you send me a private email, I will send you a few photographs.

----------

